# My Fleet



## jbgard (Sep 17, 2003)

Here are my guys in the first picture, back to front, 1998 JD855, 1981 JD400, 1987 Craftsman GT/18 (this was my first tractor), 1991 Craftsman LT4000.

Joel


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Joel you get everyone to cut grass and it wont take long to get the job done. Nice looking fleet.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

awesome jbgard (your name kind of reminds me of fbeard)..i hope you have alot of kids to help you drive those things... 


sj


----------



## jbgard (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi, I am not to be confused with fbeard....I have my able assistants to help me drive them, and we keep them busy. I love the JD's of course, but those little Craftsman have been workhorses over the years, just gotta take care of them.


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

I think some kind of law is being broken by Craftsmans and JDs sitting on the same lawn together... or at least that is what some would have you think


----------

